# Drfield and brush mowers



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Apr 29, 2005)

Any of ya'll own of these.....Advantages,disadvantages.....


----------



## SakoL61R (May 11, 2005)

My 1992 8 hp model has definitely helped me put meat in the freezer over the years.  I alternate between the heavy brush blade for clearing and the mulcher blade for light work.  The heavy blade will cut 2 inch saplings if done carefully.

  Very effective for clearing trails.  I've also used it to clear areas around stands in the spring, then limed (sometimes) and fertilized the natural vegetation.  Basically, a super cheap food plot.  They will come....

  I'll get another one when the time is right and it will definitely be the biggest model I can afford.
Sako


----------

